# Mi pequeña colección



## ilsa (Dec 29, 2005)

Pink bronze, coco, naked, melon
Frost, frozen white, vanilla, fairylite
Emeral green, golden olive, teal, golden bronze
Violet, pink pearl, kitschmas, fucsia
Dark soul, blue storm, cooper sparke, glitter light blue






Inventive (White wheat, velour, Twillery, inventive) + Diana Eyes: 1 (Vex, up-do, endeless love, soulsong)











Bare Canvas, Gloss snowgirl, eyeshandow Woodwinked and mascara x

Espero que os guste.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Dec 30, 2005)

Its a wonderful collection!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 30, 2005)

Small but very good choices.


----------



## rcastel10 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tienes una coleccion muy bonita. Es pequena pero valiosa.


----------



## vircore (Dec 31, 2005)

beautifil collection! (preciosa colección)


----------



## LuvBeMac (Dec 31, 2005)

my mac collections is smaller than yours


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## peike (Jan 10, 2006)

nice one


----------



## black_crx (Jan 11, 2006)

Really nice collection... I love the blue brush case.. it's sooo cute!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 11, 2006)

You Have Great Stuff!


----------

